# Kaufentscheidung Xonar U7 vs X-Fi HD Thx USB



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen nach tagelangem erfolglosem suchen, nach der besseren externen Soundlösung für mein Notebook.
Unzählige Testberichte habe ich durch, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Zur Entscheidung stehen die Asus Xonar U7 und die X-FI HD Thx. ( Hatte zur 3ten Auswahl auch mal kurze Zeit die Creative Omni mit dabei, auch dort für Vorschläge offen)

ASUS Xonar U7 Externe 7.1 Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD Externe Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Zu meinem Headset habe ich ein Steelseries Siberia V2 als Klinke. ( Es wird keine Box oder sonstiges angeschlossen )

Hauptsächlich geht es mir um den Sound in Spielen ( CS Go ) 

Meine Fragen welche Software ist besser bezüglich des Optimierens der Schritte?

Welche Karte bietet das bessere Klangbild?

Lohnt sich der Scout Modus in der X-FI oder kann ich die Xonar U7 genau so gut einstellen? 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere schon eine von den Karten getestet.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei deinem Headset bringen die Sokas nix, wenn es dir um die 5.1 Surroundsim geht kannst du dir auch die Razer Surround Software runterladen.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

... und wieso?


es geht mir nicht um surroundsim, es geht mir darum die schritte besser zu hören und deutlicher.

Momentan ein Onboardchip aktiv, also muss doch eine der Karten besser sein, als ein Onboardchip.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Weil das Shitseries zu sehr limitiert da solltest du das Geld lieber in einen vernünftigen Kopfhörer investieren und wenn es dir vorallem um die Ortung geht am besten einen Neutralen in vorm eines AKG K612/K702 oder dem Beyerdynamic DT880 und dazu dann eine Soundkarte. Wenns dir dann noch zu teuer ist kannst du auch zum Qpad QH85 greifen.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

beide keine Option, da kein Headset dran ist. 
Höre damit keine Musik oder Kinofilme oder etc. ein Studiokopfhörer kommt niemals in Frage.
Und ein Studiokopfhörer ist für mein Bereich fehl am Platz sry.

Back to Topic
Bin super zufrieden mit dem Headset und wie gesagt wollte es nur ein klein wenig rauskitzeln a la Scout Modus der X-FI oder durch eine U7 optimieren mittels des EQ, denn ein EQ ist auf einem Onboard chip nicht vorhanden ist, also zurück zur Frage, welche SoKa besser ist?


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst dir zu denn Kopfhörern zu einem Zalman MIC1 oder einem Standmikro greifen und hast dann auch kein Problem mehr. Keiner der Karten wird beim Siberia besser sein da es ganz einfach limitiert.  Wenn man einen Polo hat bringen Reifen die auf 400km/h sind denn Polo auch nicht auf 400km/h. Aber wenn du unbedingt Geld zum Fenster raus werfen willst greif zur U7 da diese aktueller ist und wohl einen längeren Treiber Support haben wird im Gegensatz zur X-FI.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

und was ist mit dem Scout Modus der X-FI oder der Omni oder Recon 3D ? Bringt es der oder ist der Schwachsinn?

Kriegt man die U7 auch mit den Eq Einstellungen auf so einen Scout Modus ? 

Warum dann zur U7 nur wegen dem besserem Treibersupport oder sprechen mehr dinge für die?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Dein Headset kostet ca. 50 Euro und ist auf Niveau eines 20 Euro Kopfhörers und macht ca. 90% des Klanges aus.
Eine Soundkarte macht ca. 5-15% des Klanges aus.

Ich hoffe, du verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte:

Das Geld einer U7 wäre in andere Kopfhörer/Headsets besser investiert.


Wenn dein Onboard Sound nicht so gut ist, dann kannst du dir eine U3 besorgen: ASUS Xonar U3, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

ja ich verstehe worauf ihr hinaus wollt, aber wenn ich mir jetzt ne u3 hole ist es rausgeschmissen, weil wenn ich wirklich drüber nachdenken würde, einen neuen Kopfhörer zu holen,
muss ich auch wieder bei der soundkarte anfangen, also totaler Blödsinn?


aber es geht ja auch nicht um den Kopfhörer, damit Orte ich Gegner in Cs schon viel deutlicher, als jemals zu vor. Es geht mir rein darum einen feinen Schliff in den Sound reinzubekommen in zb Steps nen tacken noch früher zu hören.

Ich bemängel nicht die Soundqualität des Headsets.

Geht doch bitte einfach auf die Frage die Oben steht, ob ein Scout Modus was bringt, oder doch lieber ne U7 und warum?

Danke nochmals


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2014)

'ne U3 reicht für jeden Kopfhörer unter 100 Euro locker aus.
Kauf dir doch erst bessere Kopfhörer/Headset, dann hast du einen besseren Klang.

Du kaufst dir doch nicht auch erst 19 Zoll Alufelgen und danach das Auto 


Den Unterschied zwischen einer U3 und einer U7 wirst du mit diesem Headset nicht hören, die reicht völlig aus, um den Klang zu verbessern.

Der Scout Mode ist auch nur ein Klangverbieger, der einem gefallen kann oder eben nicht. Demensprechend können wir dir nicht sagen, ob er für dich 
einen Mehrwert darstellt. Mir persönlich gefallen solche Surroundsimulationen und Equalizer Einstellungen überhaupt nicht, sie verschlechtern für mein Ohr die Ortung von Schritten.

Bei der kann es genau anders sein, aber prinzipiell bringt so ein Scout Mode eher weniger etwas. Da reicht eine einfache Surroundsimulation wie Dolby Headphone/Razer Surround


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

eine u3 steht zur zeit nicht zur debatte  trotzdem danke.

Bei einer Surroundsim werden aber bestimmte Frequenzbereich erhöht oder täusche ich mich? Ein Surroundsim erhallt doch nur alles in einem Stereo Kopfhörer

Was für ein Headset würdest du vorschlagen? Kein Studiokopfhörer mit irgendnem Kabelsalat bitte.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sind das alles Klangverbierger und die machen alles schlimmer. 
Wenn du bei Google Creative und Scout Mode eingibst steht überall das es alles schlimmer macht als besser, alles verkommt zu einem einzigen Matsch.
Je Detailierter ein Kopfhörer ist um so besser kannst du auch Orten. 
Wenn man im EQ was verändert verändert man nicht nur die Bässe, Mitten oder Höhen sondern auch alles was dazwischen ist, also wenn du denn Bass etwas anhebst hebst du auch einen Teil der mitten an oder wenn du die mitten absenkst senkst du auch gleichzeitig einen teil der Tiefen und Höhen ab so veränderst denn klang gewaltig ins negative, klitze kleine Einstellungen im EQ sind ja vertretbar aber mehr auch nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Kindercola (27. Oktober 2014)

Das qpad qh-85 ist ganz ordentlich. Ist die offene Variante.  Mit der 90 hinten die geschlossene.

Aber nur so am Rande.  Wenn man bei einer kH+mic kombi die Kabel ordentlich zusammen macht hat man praktisch 1 kabel mit 2 Steckern.  Das ist immer das was ich nicht verstehe mit Kabelsalat


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Das qpad qh-85 ist ganz ordentlich. Ist die offene Variante.  Mit der 90 hinten die geschlossene.
> 
> Aber nur so am Rande.  Wenn man bei einer kH+mic kombi die Kabel ordentlich zusammen macht hat man praktisch 1 kabel mit 2 Steckern.  Das ist immer das was ich nicht verstehe mit Kabelsalat


Da reicht ein einfacher Sleeve und das wars. Oder man nimmt wie ich ein Samson Meteorite.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich will durch den EQ auch nicht alles verstellen, sondern damit ein wenig verändern, damit ein Schritt vllt nen hauch deutlich ist. 

Angenommen der Kopfhörer ist detaillierter, bringt der Scout mode mir dann mehr ? 


Kindercola wie sind keine Erfahrungen zur U7?


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Die eigentliche Frage zum Klangbild beider Externer oder anderer auch gerne steht aber noch offen im Raum.

Omni, U7 oder X-FI THX was ist besser vom Klang her?


----------



## Kindercola (27. Oktober 2014)

Also nochmals kaufen würde ich sie mir nicht. Liegt einfach daran das ich im Spiel nicht auf Boxen umschalten kann(Sound ist dann kpl. weg) und ich Surroundsim nicht benötige^^.
Das einzige was gut ist.  Mein zalman mic klingt an der u7 spitze


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Aber wie ist der Sound denn sonst? Gut oder nicht so gut? evt erfahrung mit einer xfi hd thx oder omni gemacht?


----------



## Jizou (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber du machst eine leicht beratungsresistenten Eindruck auf mich. Du stellst uns die Frage, welche der beiden Soundkarten für dich am empfehlenswertesten ist, was ist aber wenn keine von beiden für dich empfehlenswert ist, oder eine Andere. Von diesen Optionen willst du nichts hören und weist sie entschieden zurück. So kann dich aber niemand beraten. Wenn du so auf deiner Meinung bestehst, solltest du auch selbst entscheiden. Wenn du bereit bist andere Meinungen zuzulassen, können andere dir bei der Entscheidung helfen.
Diese "höre deine Gegner bevor sie dich hören" Features sind Mist. Über virtuell Surround musst du dir eine eigener Meinung bilden, da gibt es aber Simulationen, solltest dir eine davon mal anhören. Bei allem anderen muss ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, für das Headset lohnt sich, wenn überhaupt, eine Karte in der Preisklasse der U3. Dass soll jetzt auch keine Kritik an deinem Geschmack oder der Wahl der Kopfhörer sein, der Mehrwert wäre einfach nicht die Investition wert. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 

Jizou


----------



## Jizou (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die Omni und bin ganz zufrieden mit ihr, hatte aber auch eine lange Findungsphase . Der Unterschied zum Onboard Sound ist deutlich. Wie sich der Unterschied bei deinen Kopfhörern auswirkt weiß ich jedoch nicht. (Ich habe dt 990 pro angeschlossen)


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

@ jizou nein ich stelle ne frage bezüglich der beiden karten mal unabhängig vom den lautsprechern umsonst ist es nicht auf vielen seiten ein guter kopfhörer, der zum zocken und nicht auf musik abgestimmt ist. Es mag sein, dass es bessere lösungen als dieses headset geben mag, aber dies bisher mein bestes headset vom sound gegnerortung etc und spiele cs schon sehr sehr lange und hatte viele headsets. Und möchte ja nur wissen welche besser ist.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ok nutzt du sowas wie scout modus oder sowas?


----------



## Kindercola (27. Oktober 2014)

Also einen Unterschied zum Onboard hört man aufjedenfall.  Ob das mit deinen siberia auch so ist kA. Der meiste Klang kommt halt aus den KH/Lautsprecher. Aber um zu sagen ob die Klangtechnisch gut ist fehlen mir einfach vergleiche mit anderen Karten. Rein klangtechnisch sieht die u7 gegen den fiio10k kein Land^^


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Wie unterscheidet sich denn der Klang von Musik und Spielen? Haben Musik und Games andere Schallwellen?


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nein aber beim gamen legt man nen anderen wert auf den sound zumindest ich. Okay aber bei der fiio kann man nix einstellen oder?


----------



## Jizou (27. Oktober 2014)

bonsai279 schrieb:


> Ok nutzt du sowas wie scout modus oder sowas?


Nein mir klingt dadurch alles viel zu hoch. Virtuell Surround nutzt ich jedoch. Meine Empfehlung wäre, dass du dir mal eine der Simulationen anhörst.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

@ jizou die sind wenn nur auf youtube oder hast du da ne andere bessere quelle. Vielen dank bis hierhin schonmal


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Hast du zufällig einen Kopfhörer zuhause außer dem Siberia?

Falls ja hör mal hier rein mit denn beiden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BxO9cd-sYA


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Jizou die omni hat sbx studio richtig? Ist es empfehlenswert oder nicht? Und zur xfi hd hast du kein vergleich mit thx?


----------



## MfDoom (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde bei Soundkarten zu Asus greifen, die haben schlankere und bessere Treiber. 
Und manche "Beratungen" hier nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Geht dafür auch ein inear kopfhörer?


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bessere treiber im sinne von weniger problemen oder in sinne von mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja gehn auch locker InEars


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Okay danke teste ich nochmal wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

Aber bei battlefield kann man es nicht gut testen finde ich, weil zu viele bomben etc einschlagen, um sich auf details zu konzentrieren, aber versuch es später nochmal mit inears.


----------



## Addi (27. Oktober 2014)

Das ist kein Problem für einen ordentlichen Kopfhörer. Die Details gehen nur bei schlechten Kopfhörern / Headsets verloren.

Ich hatte viel Zeugs hier, am besten orte ich die Gegner immer noch mit einem teuren Hifikopfhörer und einer ordentlichen Soundkarte im Stereo-Modus, ohne irgendwelche Surroundsoundeffekte oder Klangverbiegern.

Das du für das Steelseries Siberia eine so teure Soundkarte kaufen willst, würdest du im Endeffekt denke ich bereuen. Du wirst keinen bis kaum Unterschied hören, jedenfalls ohne Surroundsimulationen oder Klangverbiegern.

Das gleiche Resultat erreichst du meiner Meinung nach mit Razer Surround.

Falls du wirklich das Geld mit einer dieser Soundkarten aus dem Fenster schmeißen willst,dann greif zur u7 (ist das bessere Gesamtpaket).


----------



## Jizou (27. Oktober 2014)

bonsai279 schrieb:


> Jizou die omni hat sbx studio richtig? Ist es empfehlenswert oder nicht? Und zur xfi hd hast du kein vergleich mit thx?



 1. Ja du hast Sbx pro Studio( v. Surround). 
(Zudem nochChrystal Voice( fürs Micro), dann Scout Mode, allg. KH/LS Optionen, noch Optionen fürs Filme schauen, Eine Mixer und einen EQ. Mir reichen die Einstellungen, weiß nicht was du dir wünscht.)
 2. Nein.


----------



## bonsai279 (27. Oktober 2014)

@ Addi besseres Gesamtpaket im bezug auf was? Auf die treiber ? 

@jizou würdest du die soka empfehlen mit sbx oder doch zu was anderem greifen?


----------



## Jizou (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich habe mich ja auch vor einem halben Jahr für sie entschieden und die hat mich nicht enttäuscht. Ich weiß aber nicht ob du das Micro brauchst,den Verstärker sicher nicht. Ich persönlich wollte den Verstärker, dass Micro nutzte ich nicht. Wenn du aber beides nicht nutzt ist für dich vielleicht das U7 besser. Rein quantitativ kostet das omni weniger, bietet aber mehr als das u7. Technisch sollten sie ziemlich gleich sein.


----------



## bonsai279 (28. Oktober 2014)

Würdest du die omni vor der xfi hd thx sehen?
Hat sie mehr software features?

Oder ist sbx besser als thx?


----------



## Jizou (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Omni ist neuer, besitzt neuere Software und mehr Features. Kosten tun beide ungefähr gleich viel. Um diese Lücke zu schließen müsste die hd ungemein besser klingen, was ich bezweifel. Ich würde vielleicht nicht gleich sagen, dass die Omni ein Nachfolger ist, aber eine verbesserte Revision mit neuer Software und ein paar Extrafeatures.
Mir wären das genug Argumente um der Omni den Vorzug zu geben.


----------



## bonsai279 (28. Oktober 2014)

okay vielen dank für die Auskunft über die Karte und die wird's auch nach langem Überlegen, wenn ich die Karte habe, schreibe ich nochmal kurz ein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------

